# 2017 Cruise RPM stops at 3 k



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Codes?


----------



## Dustingreenway1 (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm pretty sure the car has a rev limiter. I have 2017 and when I first got it I noticed it had a rev limiter when in park.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

May have rev limiter but not at 3K rpm. Codes would be helpful.


----------



## Dustingreenway1 (Nov 30, 2019)

You think so? When I'm driving i can get over 3k but not while sitting in park. It's been that way since the day I got it brand new.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Learned something new. 

My `17 at cold went to 3500 x2. The 3rd time was 3300. I'll have to see what it does at operating temp.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Mine does that too. I think it may be part of a launch control feature. Why do you need to redline in park? Lol. Like if you were to floor it in my manual, at a dead stop it goes up to about 3200, but if in trying to launch hard, I just leave it floored and bounce like that. Poors man's 2 step?


----------

